# This has to be the most amazing shop I have ever looked at!



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

This is Fleet Wood's Shop in Houston. Just came across this on Youtube. The tour starts at 12 minute mark, but talk about having a tool for everything.

Just a fun watch is all.

Thanks,

The Swede


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

So this is what it looks like when you're a woodworker and there is endless money and time.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

He Wins! I have never seen a shop with that many tools….....ever! I wondered if he ever needed all those clamps and how he would have to climb a ladder to get them, too!

cheers, Jim


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Impressive. He either doesn't use it or has someone come in and clean cause every active shop is covers in chips and shavings. Lol


----------

